# Telneting to a machine



## chum_arun (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi all,

I need to clarify some doubts on the TELNET.

For example my ip is 10.x.x.x and i m in a network(organisation). So if i want to telnet to my machine from another machine..what should i do??? Is it a complex process or a simple process..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 3, 2010)

Do not post questions in the HowTo & Faqs Forum: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3888


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 3, 2010)

You shouldn't use telnet at all. Use SSH. Then it's just a simple command:

[cmd=]ssh user@host[/cmd]


----------



## fbsd1 (Aug 5, 2010)

read man telnet
its very simple. But its not secure. when you enter your id & password its passed over the network as text. But from one pc to another on a private LAN should be no problem. Just dont use telnet over the public internet.


----------

